# Davie FL. Copperhead Underway!



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks like I'm finally up!    Tournament edition, Claret color hull, looks darker than the color card in person, Oyster white deck and inside.  And up in the new Jumpseat center console, will be an HDS 7 with Sonic Hub. 
Lenco trim tabs, Minnkota Ipilot,
Etec 60hp.
Thanks micro skiff members for all your great advice!  H+D, and PIB, you guys have been great to bounce ideas off of thanks. ,[smiley=yahoo.gif]







[/img]







[/img]

Not mine, but same color!








[/img]







[/img]


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Davie FL. Copperhead well underway!*

I saw them working on your center console on Monday...nice boat!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Davie FL. Copperhead well underway!*



> I saw them working on your center console on Monday...nice boat!


Thanks!  It's been a long brutal wait . Mel and company have been awesome!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Davie FL. Copperhead well underway!*



> > I saw them working on your center console on Monday...nice boat!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  It's been a long brutal wait . Mel and company have been awesome!


That console is sweet!!! looks great!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Davie FL. Copperhead well underway!*



> > > I saw them working on your center console on Monday...nice boat!
> >
> >
> > Thanks!  It's been a long brutal wait . Mel and company have been awesome!
> ...


Thanks PIB!  The other boat has the first Jumpseat center console prototype.  I asked to have two hinge brackets on mine, more stable since I have a little guy!


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I am curious, What does one of these run cost wise? Just general idea. I have a older hull with a new 60 etec and all new electronic's etc. I wonder what it would cost for a full hull and trailer.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

> I am curious, What does one of these run cost wise? Just general idea. I have a older hull with a new 60 etec and all new electronic's etc. I wonder what it would cost for a full hull and trailer.


PM sent!  Feel free to PM me.  I'll do the best I can to answer any questions!


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info!! BTW the boat looks like it's off to a great start! Can't wait to see the pictures of the rest of the build as it comes along.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks!  I'm asking Mel to send more pics but he's super busy!
Getting the Etec 60 this week!  I'll definitely post more as the build progresses or when I get her!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Thanks!  I'm asking Mel to send more pics but he's super busy!
> Getting the Etec 60 this week!  I'll definitely post more as the build progresses or when I get her!


not going to lie. I was a bit undecided how I felt about the color when I saw it in photos. But I was up at the shop saturday and saw it in person. It looks great! I love the color combination of the deck and inside with the red on the outside. it looks great! I love the center console! wish that was available when I got mine!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

I thought the same thing when I saw the color on the chart!  But in person it does look nice!  Just thought it would be different than all the light colored builds!  You know what I mean, PIB!   

Always liked the Jumpseat consoles on those "other" skiffs, had to "jump" on it when I test drove Mel's own boat with the seat!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Here we go!  Just waiting on the cushions and prop!
Better clean out the garage! 








[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Sweet!  This last wait is the hardest!  Enjoy her....But a warning...you will spend time at ramps and gas stations answering questions!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

> Sweet!  This last wait is the hardest!  Enjoy her....But a warning...you will spend time at ramps and gas stations answering questions!


Thanks!  If questions at work and friends are any measure of interest, Mel is going to need a much larger factory! ;D


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> But a warning...you will spend time at ramps and gas stations answering questions!


VERY TRUE!!


----------



## Pure286 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sweet looking sled and really dig the color.

Just have one question regarding your center console setup with the steering wheel and the Lowrance screen- won't the wheel block the view and it appears you would have to completely look down to view thus taking your eyes from looking ahead. It appears you would have to constantly stand up to drive unless its a tilt steering wheel or just slouch forward.

Also any chance they could move up the trim tab controls for better reach.

Either way nice skiff, just my 2 cents.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

> Sweet looking sled and really dig the color.
> 
> Just have one question regarding your center console setup with the steering wheel and the Lowrance screen- won't the wheel block the view and it appears you would have to completely look down to view thus taking your eyes from looking ahead.  It appears you would have to constantly stand up to drive unless its a tilt steering wheel or just slouch forward.
> 
> ...



Not really a problem because of the angle where it's positioned, just have to glance down. The wheel doesn't block the view. You have to glance at the screen and "take your eyes from looking ahead" with any set up.  Be it up to one side or the other.  I saw one set up like this at Mel's, much cleaner install and less clutter on top of the console is actually safer!   I am 6'2"  with very long reach!  No problems getting to trim tab controls! 

Thanks for the complements!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Cushions and V- marine push pole holders, new style, installed!  Should have her next week!   [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]








[/img]


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

that color is Sick! and i love that new console


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

> that color is Sick! and i love that new console


Thanks Cody! 

I had real hard time deciding on a color!  I love the light colors, sea foam, and guide green, but when I saw that color on Mel's boat, I was hooked!  I have the console set up with a drain for use as a cooler with ice or small bait well, just add a bubbler!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

You should get a new Strongarm products XL casting platform to finish her off!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

> You should get a new Strongarm products XL casting platform to finish her off!



Oh yea!  Better finish her off before she finishes me!  It never ends! Yours looks sweet!  I love your artwork on the bottom, it's awesome you have a personal touch like that!  Is your artwork on the platform an available option from Strongarm?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Yessir. As of now, they offer three different options. My artwork being one of them.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

> Yessir. As of now, they offer three different options. My artwork being one of them.


Sweet!  That will be the next item I get!  Is there a size or model you recommend for the Copperhead?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Yessir. As of now, they offer three different options. My artwork being one of them.
> 
> 
> Sweet!  That will be the next item I get!  Is there a size or model you recommend for the Copperhead?


All XL platforms are one size


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I recommend the XL platform.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

any running or on the water pics


----------



## skinnydipn (Oct 15, 2012)

About how many gals of water does your jumpseat/baitwell hold?...any other baitwells onboard?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

> any running or on the water pics


I don't have her yet! Should be some time this week I hope!  I'll post pics and stats when I get her! :-/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

> About how many gals of water does your jumpseat/baitwell hold?...any other baitwells onboard?


The jumpseat has a pretty good size well.  Should be able to hold a six pack and snacks, or use as a small crustacean bait well with a bubbler.  It has a plugged drain.  Give Mel a call for exact capacities, I haven't picked her up yet, hopefully this week!  I have the large live well plumbed in back, under the seat.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

If she don't fit, you make her fit! ;D
HDS 7, perfect position, just glance down nothing in the way!  Steering wheel is at perfect level for me, everything is within easy reach.  Just happy to finally get her stuffed into the garage!







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome! congrats! now, I want to see that thing in Flamingo!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

I cant wait!  Definitely on my must do list!  Still getting my head around the fact I finally have a boat in my garage!  Owners manuals will have to do for the short term, work schedual is busy.


----------



## ras78209 (Sep 18, 2012)

loki PM sent


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Loki PM sent


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Some pics of my Double thick cusions, and Flo-LED flats boat lighting kit.. 







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

What did the total length end up being with the swing away tongue?

I actually got an answer on this from Erin at Ankona... Its 17'5''.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Sounds about right.  No problems getting her in with a motorcycle, scooter and other stuff, plenty of room to spare!


----------

